# Smart Puppy!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

These were sent to me by my friend Donna in Nova Scotia. This is a puppy she bred, 12 weeks old in the videos, brand new doggie parents!

I am terribly embarassed by this puppy-mine aren't even obedience trained. :doh: And this little girl loves doing tricks

http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=FacebookShawnaArsenaultsVideosZoe3m.flv


http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=FacebookShawnaArsenaultsVideosZo-1.flv

http://s184.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=FacebookCatrinaArsenaultsVideosZoes.flv


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I loved the playing the piano. How original. Of course they are lucky you can;t play rap on a piano you know how these young dogs are these days. ROFL


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus was watching it INTENTLY and then started pawing at my laptop keyboard when it was over! I think he's in love or embarrassed by his own skills....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! That is soooo cute and so smart!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay - now I need a Zoey! What a cute puppy!! I'm really embarrassed about what my girls can do . . . or can't do!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Celeigh said:


> Fergus was watching it INTENTLY and then started pawing at my laptop keyboard when it was over! I think he's in love or embarrassed by his own skills....


Another smart puppy! Better watch him though-he might read Hooch's post and start rapping


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

hmmmm does she also teach guitar? very smart puppy


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Priceless. Have they booked her on Letterman yet?


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW.........thats amazing!! and alot of hard work!! you go zoey!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow. Now that was impressive! That puppy and his parents are incredible. I wonder what they have planned next.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is so cute and very talented on the piano. I see a career for her. I think Bama needs to watch her and learn. I liked the part of her backing up.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

After watching that I'm depressed. I think I'm raising a underachiever.....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

EddieME said:


> After watching that I'm depressed. I think I'm raising a underachiever.....


Totally! Fergus is going to need remedial training if I'm not careful. I was so shamed, I sat down and taught him "shake." All that shows is that it's my fault for not spending enough time teaching and practicing. Bad mommy!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

BRAVO BRAVO!!! MORE MORE!! That's one smart puppy they have there...maybe America's Next Top Dog Model...she loves to perform as you can see!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Wow I am impressed! What a smart puppy.Asia can do some of those tricks but she is 3! How old is Zoey?*


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I see she is 12 weeks. Amazing! I never even thought of teaching that at 12 weeks.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My GAWDDDD are you kidding me? That pup can't be 12 weeks old!! It has to be a "minature" Golden and at leat 5 years old!!! 
I feel like such a failure now!! (No smart comments Jersey's Mom)
I am so jealous!! (Did you see how many stepps backwrd that pup took and did it TWICE)
Great job by the pup and trainer, I am impressed beyond belief.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like an echo (echo...echo) I am in awe of this pup and the parents. A slap on the wrist for me, and a new trick for Jersey tomorrow! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

wow I'm impressed and a very bad mommy. Mine can't do that..LOL








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Amazing! Gives us all something to aspire to I guess! That backward walk was so cute!

I don't have a piano but have always dreamed of my pup helping me out with work on my macbook pro (maybe she can at least tap the space bar?)...let's see, Zoey can play the piano at 12 weeks? Uh oh, my pup and I will have lots of work to do! :uhoh:


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Being the breeder of that cute little girl I must say when Catrina showed me the video's I was literally in tears with happiness. They are doing a super job with little Zoey. I am sure I'll be recieving lots more little video's of her as she has a few more tricks up her sleeve. She is an amazing little puppy. They are going to show her in Obedience at the regular shows. I'm sure she'll do just fine. <huge smile>.
When her eye's first opened I remember watching her and she would look up at me and have this little grin on her face as much to say.."see me, see me" 
Needless to say as Linda and I were talking last night, I too need a slap on the wrist for not teaching my guys a few tricks. They "all" know one though, when I go out to throw the ball and for this time of year it's snowballs, I just have to bend over and let on I'm throwing one and they all run to find nothing. lol. Now wonder what kind of trick that's considered, chasing air maybe! lol.
Glad to be here and looking forward to joining in on message board.
Donna Johnson.
Atlanticgold Golden Retrievers.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OH wow!! How cute, Theo has work to do!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

donnaj03 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Being the breeder of that cute little girl I must say when Catrina showed me the video's I was literally in tears with happiness. They are doing a super job with little Zoey. I am sure I'll be recieving lots more little video's of her as she has a few more tricks up her sleeve. She is an amazing little puppy. They are going to show her in Obedience at the regular shows. I'm sure she'll do just fine. <huge smile>.
> When her eye's first opened I remember watching her and she would look up at me and have this little grin on her face as much to say.."see me, see me"
> ...


Hi Donna :wavey: So glad to see you here  even if the videos do make me feel like a bad mommy!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Some nice and obviously smart pups you have!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! I love how easily Zoey rolls over. I've kind of taught Gus to do it, but he makes a big, dramatic production out of it. I'll have to see if I can get a video so we can compare


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is one clever girl, loved the piano clips...............plays better than me


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WOW!! I was just staring at the screen in disbelief!! Puts my two to shame (well me really!) She is gonna be one fabulous dog!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

that was pretty amazing....rosco can't even roll over!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love it! Someone had shared some video clips from youtube that had several of a very smart puppy. I wish I had more time to work with mine. I think they learn better and faster the younger you start.


----------

